# People just don't understand...



## SammyL (Jan 21, 2011)

Someone called my family in last night for supposed animal abuse.

The caller claimed we did not have shelter for our minis.

So the county sheriff came out to talk to us.

He took my mother's information, and shone a light on the horses who were eating hay, and saw our shelter. Then left.

It really upset me.

The shelter we have for our horses is comfortable, and warm. It may not be as big as others in our area but they all fit inside comfortably when it gets cold outside. It is a run in type shelter, so they don't have to go in if they don't want too.

They always have hay in front of them during the winter. I mean, it's MN, you can't afford not to keep hay in front of them all winter.






They get fed warm mash twice a day, because they are recovering from a virus.

The six of them are otherwise healthy.

I try to do everything possible to make sure they are happy. I wish people would just understand that.

I don't know who called in. I just don't understand.

Makes me sad, because I do love my little herd. I wouldn't do anything to hurt them. I know the caller meant well, but they don't realize how much it hurts.

Maybe I am just emotional because I am still grieving for the loss of my little mare that was euthanized last Sunday.

Either way, thank you for letting me vent some.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jan 21, 2011)

_You_ know you're taking care of your horses, and now the sheriff does too, so rest assured that whatever well-meaning (but misguided) soul called you in will now know it also. You have to remind yourself that some non-horse people see minis as being more like dogs than horses and really don't know any better. Go out and give your minis a hug - they'll tell you you're doing a good job.


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Jan 21, 2011)

It can be frustrating because it seems like so many truly abused and neglected animals go without help.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 21, 2011)

That is terrible for you! What a shock, especially since you are feeling so sad.

I remember reading on here one time that the sheriff came out to a mini owner on an abuse charge because she had her horses blindfolded--they were wearing fly masks.


----------



## MindyLee (Jan 22, 2011)

*I know what you are going through....*

*I was accused of abusing my minis this past summer by starving them cause I had a mare who lost over 40% of her body weight in less them 30 days* _(you may remember my thread about her here on the forum)._ *I also had a yrling doing the same. I had no reason why it was happening but had 2 vets involved doing their best to save the mare. My mare had a new born on her side which I had to wean before she was 2 months old and seperate the mare from the herd till we discovered what was wrong with her.*

*In the end, my vet discovered a plant in the corner of my field that was VERY poisous which was 1/2 eatin. Later test resaults confirmer that both mare and yrling was snacking on the plant but mare defently ate way more resaulting in liver and kidney failer. Because I somehow caught it in the nick of time my mare survived as well as the yrling and the pasture was spryed down with weed control. *

* *

*Both are fat and sassy with my mare being prego for a fall of 2011 foal. She missed out being a mommy with her foal last yr cause of this so she gets to give it another try again this yr. Happy ending to such a stressful and scary time.*

* *

*I too was harassed by folks that I knew and folks who I had know ideal of, but in the end... I know I love my minis and will do EVERYTHING in my power to keep them safe. It was a very hard time cause of what the folks called me and my name has been slandered now, BUT I know what happened and the folks who stood by me knows and thats all that matters!!!*

* *

*Its going to get you down but what you know about your fur babys and how happy, healthy, and loved they are is all you need. The he** with what others think!*

*YOU & YOUR FAMILY KEEP YOUR CHINS UP!!!*


----------



## sfmini (Jan 22, 2011)

I feel your pain, same thing happened to us. Called in by an 'anonymous' person but we figured out who it was quickly, it was a girl we had GIVEN a filly to that was pet quality!!! She called and told them that our horses were all starving to death, caked in manure, and inbred.








Two of our biggies are thin, they are in their late 20's and need some dental work. It was muddy, but the rest of the horses are in perfect shape. The humane officer said he has a mini and it is much fatter than ours. Well,to me that is a form of abuse, you know???? So, he had the tour, met all the horses, saw the hay and grain supplies. Faxed a report to us that night, no problems found.

Of course, the inbred part is false. That came from having SF Mahogany Bay turned out with his mother and sisters. That might offend some, but it is an accepted breeding practice. Besides, his dam is no longer conceiving anyway..... sad to say.

At any rate, that isn't illegal.

I emailed her to ask how the filly is, she said her vet said she isn't 2, she is a yearling. No, she is not, she is 2 (now 3) and sent her pictures of the day she was born. Told her to check the dates on the pictures.

I found her on facebook posting pictures of her poor little 'rescue' having her first hay. Funny, that was taken down right after I emailed her.

She emailed me and said that she could find homes for about 20 of our 50 horses to help us get rid of them.

Ummm, really, 50? Try 20 and no, we weren't getting rid of horses!!!

That folks, is why we will NEVER advertise on craigs list ever again.


----------



## Miniv (Jan 22, 2011)

Interesting thread.....

Sometimes I wonder if people file these complaints so they can offer to be a "rescue" for our little ones? Then, they will be able to have some free minis....??? Just a thought.


----------



## sfmini (Jan 22, 2011)

Interesting you should say that MA, I decided to search for that person and we are now LIVID as this is what is posted for my filly. She is a year older than they say, heck I should know, I was there when she was born. We are going after this person for misrepresenting herself as she was supposedly just a person wanting a pet mini.

Majestic Equine Rescue (MER) was formed to provide rescue and sanctuary to abused, injured, homeless and unwanted ponies until they can be placed in permanent loving homes; to provide an equine assisted therapeutic program to assist at-risk children; and to deepen the natural bond between horse and human through educational and outreach programs. We opened our doors in November of 2010.

Meet Trickster, she is the pony in the pictures. She was due to be put down because supposedly she feinted all the time. Why? Because she she was in-breed, was double jointed and very sick due to neglect. Also because she was so badly treated that she was afraid of people, and therefore was labelled ‘difficult to handle’? Because she wasn’t considered a potentially ‘good’ riding pony due to bad confirmation from in-breeding. Also her owners didn't want to waste the money on a horse that would never be worth anything to anyone. However, None of these reasons justify the grim and cruel fate she faced, at the tender age of 14 months old!

Trickster did not want to be touched, nor did she know anything about treats. She did not trust people and could anyone really blame her? I don't think so. She was in a barren paddock with four other mares and a stallion. No hay, no grass, and what they called water wasn't fit for a duck to swim in. That was her entire existance until she came to Majestic Equine Rescue. That little pony was so sick that we feared she would not make the trip to the farm.

So MER did the only responsible thing, we loaded her into my grand Jeep Cherokee and brought her home. She had never been touched by human hands until the staff at Majestic actually placed a halter around her. She was so sick from an infection that coursed through her body, we where not sure she was going to make it. 5 shots of penicillian later, three trips to the farrier, and four trips to the veternarian later. We where informed Trickster would forever be a clumsy horse and that if she had proper care as a foal, she would of been a normal horse.

If horses are given a chance, rather than discarded just because they they are not perfect or don't have the right traits someone was breeding for, or the right color. It is quite possible the horses have a chance to become contented, loving, joyous, giving, and with time and trust established between horse and human, they will provide us with one of the most beautiful friendships we will ever know.

The pictures show Trickster’s before and after pictures. The ‘before’ picture was actually taken before her first arrived with us, and at that point, still needed to put on a little weight, so you can imagine how bad she was at first! The ‘after’ picture is a happy healthy Trickster….as it should be!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Trickster had never seen a farrier or recieved vet care in her young life. It was quite the experience to get the farrier to trim her feet. We had to lay her down on her side and hold her down while her feet where trimmed. We had to be really careful with her because she was so nervous.

On top of all everything that Trickster has been through. We also discovered that she is expecting. When she is due is anyone's guess. Not even sure what she is bred too. But we do know her belly is getting bigger and bigger every day. I swear she looks like a pumpkin ready to burst.

It was amazing the transformation she went from never wanting to be touched to.....

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Today Trickster is a very fat, round, puggy little spoiled brat of a horse. All 32 inches of her. Now she follows you everywhere looking for hand outs. She loves to be petted and given kisses. It is certainly a far cry from when she arrived to Majestic in October. Hard to believe it has only been two months since she arrived. Trickster has learned trust and is now very glad to be here. Certainly is a joy to have around and I for one have a found a very special friend.

If you would like to sponsor Trickster just go to our donation page. Only $10.00 a month to sponsor her. Trickster will not be able for adoption until her foal is weaned. Keep checking back for more news about Trickster.


----------



## Marty (Jan 22, 2011)

Jody I hope you get her good! That is utter nonsense and I'd be horrified.

Looks can be deceiving. Happened to me too back in the day at my former stable where I catered to kids mostly. I bought our pony Lil Darlin for a quarter and had her for many, many, years. She was a true 43 years old when everything began to shut down and practically overnight she got diarrhea and became a walking skeleton. The vet came out and did an exam and took tests and of course we both knew this was probably the beginning of the end.

The vet came out left and right administering all kinds of meds to keep her comfortable until I could arrange a backhoe and coordinate them. That was going to take a couple of days as I never had to bury a horse before and didn't know any one with heavy equipment that would do this right off without having to make a ton of phone calls. For heavens sakes I was in shock myself and so overwhelmed. Plus the vet and I both had to cancel a bunch of appointments and I had to be sure it was a time that no children were going to be around. So while waiting for the vet again I had my Lil Darlin on the wash rack tending to her poop which was on me from head to toe literally and all over the place when an out of state car drove by and subsequently reported me. Next thing I knew here came the authorities and I had to explain everything and good thing I had all my vet bills with me. Then I had to give them all the grand tour and show them all the rest of the horses fat, sassy, clean etc. Finally Animal Control showed up too and they happened to know me well as I was in rescue there too.

I was terribly shaken and upset as you could imagine being accused like this but the moral of the story is that sometimes looks can be deceiving and one should always ask or strike up a conversation first before condemning something that is very innocent.


----------



## ohmt (Jan 22, 2011)

OH MY GOSH Sfmini! That is just sick that they are doing that!! They have increased her monthly 'sponsor' fee to $20....

Please, please go after her for misrepresenting the mare. That is awful.

Wanted to add my own little story...well it's actually my great grandmother's, but she always gets a kick out of telling it, so I thought I should share.

About 20 years ago my great grandmother went to a lot of parades with the minis. She had a stallion that she often drove and then afterward would let little kids brush him and play with him. There was a lady there with her daughter and she asked if the little girl could brush him for a while. While that was happening, little Sandune (the stallion), decided to ummmm....let 'it' hang (boys WILL be boys after all). The mother was absolutely horrified and stormed off with her daughter. A couple days later the sheriff showed up and asked he could take a look around the farm as he had a report of animal abuse. He asked if any of the horses were injured and my great grandmother said "no, why?" and the sheriff explained that a lady had come in stating my great grandmother had a horse whose intestines were hanging out and that it was animal abuse that no one had taken the horse to the vet. My great grandmother explained that it was just Sandune's male parts that the lady had mistaken for intestines and they both had a good laugh and that was the end.

All the lady had to do was ask! I mean, my family gets a good kick out of the story even 20 years later, but WHAT THE HECK.

Hugs to you Sammy. You and your horses know you take good care of them, and that is all that matters.


----------



## SammyL (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind words. I know I am doing well by my horses, I guess that is all that matters.





sfmini - Goodness gracious! That girl has a rather active imagination. To put it nicely. I just don't understand people. Makes me sad for the fate of humanity.

It is amazing how often this seems to happen.

Thanks again for sharing your experiences, nice to know I am not alone.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jan 23, 2011)

Jody I would be LIVID that is just well I do not even have the words.

I have had someone call on me a few years back. I did at the time have a new horse who was truly a rescue - we were going to hardship her into AMHR so that should tell you how long ago it was lol. She was up in the front and was a body score of 2 according to my vet. When AC came to look they saw her and compared her to the rest of my horses I gave them the vets number and that was it. What I learned was 2 things.

First I know call myself if I have a thin horse for whatever reason that can be seen so they know and are aware.

Second- while it sucked and was embarassing and frustrating to have my intentions and abilities questioned I had to step back and at least appreciate the fact that someone cared to call. It sucked it was me they chose to call on lol but guess we can not have it both ways - some are uneducated and do not know better and I would rather they call when they are concerned then do what most would and that is simply drive on by without a second thought.

A few turn out to be malicious like the person Jody is dealing with and there is no excuse for that at all . But those with honest and good intentions who truly believe they are doing right by the animals even when they are wrong well perhaps just one of those times they will be right and save a life?


----------



## Miniv (Jan 23, 2011)

Jody, I would yank that little filly right back from that girl and take her to court for slander. And if that isn't possible I would write down everything that happened with a warning that she may do that to others....and send copies out to Animal Control and any other rescue organization that's in your general area.

Do NOT let her get away with what she did..... It dragged your good name in the mud and she can easily do it again to someone else.

Marty, I am so sad for what someone did to you during a very difficult time. I hope that person learned the truth and felt rightfully guilty.


----------



## CharlesFamily (Jan 23, 2011)

Jody,

Since I am also in central Ohio, I googled that faux rescue. Seems like they have quite a bit of trouble actually telling the truth! Someone else reported them on ripoffreport.com. I would be livid, also, if someone represented a horse I had sold them like it was a rescue! They talk about all these great programs they have in place - but I don't think they can verify that any of them are actually setup and running - but it doesn't seem like it is stopping them from taking donations to run these "programs."

Thanks for the heads up on this group and I hope you are able to do something about them!

Barbara


----------



## sfmini (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks, stay tuned. Judy plans to go there tomorrow morning, we'll see what happens.

Dru, Gatorbait4sure called and talked to the person asking about the filly. According to this person, I wasn't very bright (certainly not that day!), had over 60 horses (we have 25) and didn't care about them. According to her, the filly was turned out in a barren lot with her brother for months as I wanted to breed more of them and her vet said the filly is inbred and was only a yearling. Well, her sire and dam might be related, but it would be back at the dawn of equines! Yes, her brother broke through his fence, broke through the fence where she was and covered her before he was caught. She was 2 at the time, not 1. So if she is in foal, she will foal as a 3 year old. Not something I condone, and not intentional, but you all know, this happens sometimes. She said she had the filly for two months. Nope, got her Sept. 19. I have all of her emails. Said in the 2 months she has had her she gained 150 pounds. That would be scary since she was in perfect weight when she left and 150 pounds in 2 months is insane!!! Said she had no food, um no, it wasn't feeding time yet. Never seen a farrier or vet. True on the farrier, Pete isn't a farrier, but he does trim all the horses. As for the vet, yes, and our vet will remember her and us talking to her about her.

If she is in foal, we must get her back, these people won't be trained or equipped to foal out a maiden mini that is 30". I can see them just expecting to come in and find a healthy mare and baby.

So far, our names have not been used by this person but we will see how that turns out.


----------



## Riverdance (Jan 23, 2011)

Sorry you had to go through that.

I know how bad you feel when someone does not mind their own business and who is ignorant.

Several years ago, I had the same thing happen to me. It had been raining for a few days and the paddock areas were quite muddy. The horses all had run in shelters to get out of the rain and mud if they wanted to. I also raise dogs and they have indoor outdoor cement runs that are quite large inside and out. Their kennels are heated and air conditioned. I also have about 1 1/2 acres fenced in for them to run and play.

Well, I had the human society come out to say they had a complaint that my animals where standing in mud,



Well, heck yes, it had been raining for days.

I had to show them my facilities. He did mention that mine where the best he has ever seen and wished that more where like mine. We both had a good laugh about the horses standing in muddy paddocks.

Some people who are really ignorant should keep their noses down, and not turned up. Especially in a rain storm, they may drown.


----------



## SammyL (Jan 23, 2011)

> A few turn out to be malicious like the person Jody is dealing with and there is no excuse for that at all . But those with honest and good intentions who truly believe they are doing right by the animals even when they are wrong well perhaps just one of those times they will be right and save a life?


Very true. Something I did not think about the night of, but I have realized since.

sfmini - Where on earth is this girl getting all this?? I really don't get it. The rescues that are doing great work, and yourself as a breeder are being trumped on. I just cannot wrap my mind around what she is doing. It's disgusting.


----------



## sfmini (Jan 23, 2011)

She is making it up to raise funds for their 'rescue'.

We are going to give her an option tomorrow of giving her back to us and deleting all that crap. We get the filly and won't say any more about it.

Or, we go the legal route for fraud.

Can't sue for slander since we are never identified....

We just feel if we don't go after her now, it will just get worse.


----------



## Miniv (Jan 24, 2011)

Good for you Jody.......Go for it.


----------



## FoRebel (Jan 24, 2011)

Keep us posted Jody on what happens!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 24, 2011)

My heart goes out to all who have been unjustly accused of abuse. I have reported only one person, a neighbor who had a saddle horse she kept tied to a log on a 10 or 12 ft line, no shelter, no water except once a day when she led him to it. Still I called the SPCA and asked them to stop in and educate her on what was required rather than make charges. She'd only had the horse a short time and it was her 1rst so I hoped it was lack of knowledge rather than being uncaring. After the visit she made some changes, a pen rather than tethered, free access to water etc but by the end of the summer the horse was gone. I can only assume she gave it away or resold it after learning the care was more time consuming and costly than she'd expected. Still a good outcome.

sfminis, I would be wondering if this person is running a new kind of scam. Get a lot of people to send money to help support one little horse who' 'sad sad' story you fabricate and it should supplement your income very nicely. Who cares if there are never any other horses 'rescued' and you have to make things up to get the money.... I've seen scams designed on less. Good luck, I hope you can get the filly back and clear this crap from the net. This kind of thing takes money from the true rescues doing good work and should carry consequences IMO.


----------



## Katiean (Jan 24, 2011)

I too have had the same happen to me. I was selling some rabbit equipment. In fact I had a large cage that I gave the people and 2-3 days later I have animal control come and knock on my door. They said there was a complaint that there was a severely injured mini that was bleeding and I had no shelter for them. Well, I do have shelter. Three run in's for 4 horses. Two of the mares always bunk together. I showed animal control the minis and asked her to show me which horse was injured. She said everything was in order and left. I know who it was because she was insistent that Jessie (my niece) should ride one of her mustangs in a mustang show. I told her that Jessie was far too busy with the minis. I guess she was going to get rid of the minis for me so Jessie would have time to ride her horse. The thing is, she never asked if Jessie could ride or if it was OK if she rode for her. Another thing is in our area there are horses that stand in 12'x12' pipe pens with no shelter at all. A very common practice here. I would never do it and I think it is cruel to have no shelter against the sun, wind, rain or snow. How do they keep the feed dry? Yeah, I think it is cruel. But, it is not against the law here.


----------

